# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Ace Engineering skid plates

## 64wildcat

Anyone have an opinion on Ace Engineering engine and transmission skid plates?

----------


## FSHJNKY

> Anyone have an opinion on Ace Engineering engine and transmission skid plates?


I would talk with Keith at Ratchets in Pelham. I know he deals a lot with ACE and he will give you an honest assessment.

----------


## 64wildcat

Just ordered from Scerbfab

----------

